# SS 07.06.14 - Dvorak #7



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Antonin Dvorak (1841 - 1904)*

Symphony #7 in D minor, Op. 70, B. 141

1. Allegro maestoso
2. Poco adagio
3. Scherzo: Vivace - Poco meno morso
4. Finale: Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

I really enjoy this symphony so I'm looking forward to this weekend.

The past few years I've kind of grown from Kubelik to Neumann as my go to for Dvorak. However, I think this weekend I'll listen to a recording I haven't listened to in ages:

View attachment 43672


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Jeff W

Witold Rowicki with the London Symphony Orchestra for me


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Another excellent symphony this week. I haven't listened to this one for a while; I think I'll go for Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra:


----------



## Mahlerian

Cleveland/Dohnanyi


----------



## maestro267

London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Haydn man

This is a favourite of mine


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dvorak*: Symphony 7, w. NYPO/LB (rec.1963). No. 7's become my favorite Dvorak symphony, and this recording remains very instrumental in that procession. Sorry. :lol:


----------



## samurai

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 43673
> 
> 
> Witold Rowicki with the London Symphony Orchestra for me


Same goes for me.


----------



## GioCar

This time I'll go for Kubelik and the Berliner


----------



## maestro267

I haven't listened to Dvorák 7 very often, but when I do, I'm left with a very good impression of it.

EDIT: Wonderfully unexpected twist at the end. Genuinely feels like it's going to end in D minor, but out of nowhere, the music shifts to D major for some truly glorious closing bars.


----------



## Mika

Not so obvious choice this time.


----------



## ptr

I'll keep my stride, dug up a live recording from 1969!








Concertgebouw Orchestra u. Sir John Barbirolli (Testament)

Have to clear memory of this CD, but I must have listened to it at least once as I never shelve any disc before having listened to it... 

/ptr


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm a little late but I'll be going with Kubelik & the Berliner Philharmoniker too.


----------



## csacks

This is so late, but I was not around on Friday. I have just "done my duties". It was and old version by Antal Dorati and the London SO, from 1963. Very nice, it sounds so intimate and close.


----------



## nightscape

Davis/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

I don't know much about Dvorak. I have Symphonies 5, 8 and 9 on CD, but I admit that I only know the _New World_ well. I was preoccupied and missed this one, so I will give it a go right now.

Kubelik/BPO

Oh, my  That's one I'll want to hear again!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I had ignored the Bernstein Dvorak Seventh for many years. When I finally listened to it a short time ago, I found it more relaxing and musical than George Szell's Cleveland reading, which has been a long time personal favorite. I guess it would depend on my mood as to which one I chose to listen to. I also enjoy the Sevenths of Zubin Mehta/Israel Philharmonic and Pierre Monteux/London Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> I had ignored the Bernstein Dvorak Seventh for many years. When I finally listened to it a short time ago, I found it more relaxing and musical than George Szell's Cleveland reading, which has been a long time personal favorite. I guess it would depend on my mood as to which one I chose to listen to. I also enjoy the Sevenths of Zubin Mehta/Israel Philharmonic and Pierre Monteux/London Symphony.


We do have a topic like this every Friday, just saying .


----------

